# C.a.p.s.



## tropicalcreations (Jan 9, 2014)

I just wanted to let everyone know in Ohio we have a new planted aquarium club, CAPS, starting up in March. I understand this one has been inactive or no long around and would like to invite everyone to check us out. Email me at [email protected] if you would like to learn more or follow us.


----------



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

What part of Ohio? Does the c stand for Cinci, col, or Cleve?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tropicalcreations (Jan 9, 2014)

Columbus, but we have people from all over the state including Cinn, Dayton, and Clevland


----------



## tropicalcreations (Jan 9, 2014)

First meeting is this Saturday at 7pm. If you are interested and didn't get an email please pm me and let me know with your email address in the pm.


----------

